# UPDATED RayJr Equipment List



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

Seems I could not edit my last list....so......I just make a new one :bigsmile:

Here is a list of the gear in my Media room:

AUDIO

Surround Processor:
Lexicon MC-12HD With RoomEQ 

Amplifiers: 
ATI AT3007 (300X7) Full Balanced Power 
Audio Source AMP-ONE (80X2) (Zone 2 Power)

Speakers:
NHT VT-2.4 (Front L&R)
NHT VS-2.4 (C, LS, LR, RR, RS)
HSU Research ULS-15 4 subs total

VIDEO

Source Equipment:
Panasonic DMP-BDT100 (3D Blu-Ray Player)
Oppo BDP-80 (Blu-ray/DVD/CD/SACD/DVD-A Disc Player)
Dish Network VIP-612 DVR (HDTV Satellite DVR)
Toshiba HD-XA2 (HD-DVD Player)
Pioneer CLD-D704 (Laser Disc Player)
Popcorn Hour A-110 (Media Steaming Box)


Display:
Panasonic 54-inch VIERA TC-P54VT25 Full HD 3D Plasma (Everyday Watching)
JVC RS-20 D-ILA Projector (Movie Night)
Da-Lite Contour Electrol (110” High Contrast Matte White)

Other Electronics:
APC J Type (AV Power Conditioner with Bachup)
Xantech IR Repeater
Philips Pronto TSU-7500 (Color Programmable Remote)
Kenwood DEM-9991D (RF Demodulator for LD Player)



I think thats all of it 

Later
RayJr


----------

